
Department of Education Releases 20 Years of College Earnings Data - breck
https://collegescorecard.ed.gov/data/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10211985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10211985),
which is the same story but a different link. More details at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10212611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10212611).

